# Other > Fun and games >  top 10 lists

## smelly_steph

I thought this game might be fun.

so the idea of the game is this.

someone posts a category, say... the top 10 things you'd never hear out them outh of a radio presenter- then, people take it in turns to list one thing to add to the list

when they get to 10, the person who posted the 10th gives us a new category and we start again
top 10 rejected book titles

1. henry the 8th's guide to a perfict marage

lol...

----------


## Suzi

2. "How to be Quiet and Calm" by Brian Blessed.

----------


## smelly_steph

3.
fireworks and other fun things for kids to play with at school.

----------


## Jarre

4. Trump, the man, the flactulence & his puppet master Kim Jong

----------

Suzi (20-11-18)

----------


## OldMike

5. The History of Glue by Styx ToMe.

----------

Suzi (20-11-18)

----------


## smelly_steph

6.

peppa pig gets made in to bacon

----------


## ayesha

world's scariest butterflies

----------

